# Ladue is lowwwww



## mas5588

Hadn't been to ladue in a month our two, so I trekked up this morning. Arrived at the 44 ramp just before sunrise to find a bunch of dirt where there's normally a bunch of water. Based on the pilings I'd say it's down around 4 vertical feet, which equates to 30 yards of shoreline in places. Annual deal, but just seems early.

Caught a few fish, nothing big.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Went to Blazin Bills last night. Noticed how much water Akron sucked out of LaDue. Too bad, IMHO.


----------



## BassMagic

mas5588 said:


> Hadn't been to ladue in a month our two, so I trekked up this morning. Arrived at the 44 ramp just before sunrise to find a bunch of dirt where there's normally a bunch of water. Based on the pilings I'd say it's down around 4 vertical feet, which equates to 30 yards of shoreline in places. Annual deal, but just seems early.
> 
> Caught a few fish, nothing big.


Yup. I stopped there to look around today on my way home from Pymie. I'm also surprised that they're pulling so much water out this early. Hard to figure!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Akron is trying to keep the level of Lake Rockwell up in the hopes of limiting algae blooms within. Lake Rockwell has silted in so bad that it's depth has shallowed immensely resulting in higher water temps resulting mass algae blooms. When precipitation is scarce, there only option is to draw from Ladue


----------



## OptOutside440

Any reports for Ladue lately? I've been meaning to get out there this summer.


----------



## djl

East Branch is of course the same......


----------



## matticito

Stupid, maybe someday they'll just dredge Rockwell or something or they really badly dont want a gas motor on rockwell....


----------



## JiggingJacks

OptOutside440 said:


> Any reports for Ladue lately? I've been meaning to get out there this summer.


Fished ladue last weekend still lots of white perch but I managed to catch a nice catfish. Water very low so just be careful at the ramp.


----------



## brad crappie

All about the green our state don’t care enough about all the lakes and fisheries!!!


----------



## doegirl

brad crappie said:


> All about the green our state don’t care enough about all the lakes and fisheries!!!


The city of Akron controls LaDue's levels, not the state. Fishing is not the primary purpose of LaDue. None of our man made reservoirs in NE Ohio are.


----------



## berkshirepresident

doegirl said:


> The city of Akron controls LaDue's levels, not the state. Fishing is not the primary purpose of LaDue. None of our man made reservoirs in NE Ohio are.


Those were not the ORIGINAL purpose of each reservoir....but that purpose can change over time.
Nothing owned by Akron is really for flood control, unlike many reservoirs.
Think about how many fewer people live in Akron now compared to when these reservoirs were built and how much less industry is in Akron now.


----------



## berkshirepresident

JiggingJacks said:


> Fished ladue last weekend still lots of white perch but I managed to catch a nice catfish. Water very low so just be careful at the ramp.


Could I still launch my Fishhawk off of East Washington Street?


----------



## brad crappie

doegirl said:


> The city of Akron controls LaDue's levels, not the state. Fishing is not the primary purpose of LaDue. None of our man made reservoirs in NE Ohio are.


Yes I know drain them all


----------



## doegirl

brad crappie said:


> Yes I know drain them all


I wasn't trying to be snarky. I don't like these extreme draw downs of local lakes either. But I also understand that the city of Akron will not jeopardize the water quality of their #1 source for drinking water, Lake Rockwell.


----------



## leadcorebean

question for maybe icebucket but what happened to not being allowed on the shorelines? I thought when I was younger and fished there a lot you could only fish the bridges. Went to the fair over the weekend and people were all over the place.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Rockwell is still off limits, but the other reservoir shorelone access limiting have been eased somewhat


----------



## Osmerus

From what i have red everywhere online Ladue (1963) and East branch (1939) were intially constructed as akrons water supply and for flood control. To replenish the upper cuyahoga in times of low precipitation. Per the city of Akron and the DNR.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Osmerus said:


> From what i have red everywhere online Ladue (1963) and East branch (1939) were intially constructed as akrons water supply and for flood control. To replenish the upper cuyahoga in times of low precipitation. Per the city of Akron and the DNR.


Low precipitation is not or should not be every year. (BTW: we had record rainfall in April through June this year, FWIW.)
The game has changed as the EPA has implemented debatable rules as to the water quality requirements of the Cuyahoga River and Akron has agreed to remove several dams on the River.
The dam removal has been very successful. But, to satisfy the EPA, Akron often uses LaDue and East Branch as a faucet to simply increase the flow on the Cuyahoga to meet these EPA rules. The Brecksville Dam is apparently on the verge of removal but the Gorge Dam poses several clean up problems.
My HOPE is that when the last dam gets removed, East Branch and LaDue can stay full longer or all year.
My pipe dream is that Geauga Park District buys one or both reservoirs from Akron.


----------



## set-the-drag

berkshirepresident said:


> Low precipitation is not or should not be every year. (BTW: we had record rainfall in April through June this year, FWIW.)
> The game has changed as the EPA has implemented debatable rules as to the water quality requirements of the Cuyahoga River and Akron has agreed to remove several dams on the River.
> The dam removal has been very successful. But, to satisfy the EPA, Akron often uses LaDue and East Branch as a faucet to simply increase the flow on the Cuyahoga to meet these EPA rules. The Brecksville Dam is apparently on the verge of removal but the Gorge Dam poses several clean up problems.
> My HOPE is that when the last dam gets removed, East Branch and LaDue can stay full longer or all year.
> My pipe dream is that Geauga Park District buys one or both reservoirs from Akron.


Lol as I've/we've stated every year for the last 10 year's


----------



## bdawg

Years ago, they city of Akron was not letting out enough water from Lake Rockwell at times during the summer and it was severely effecting the water quality of the river downstream. I think there was a lawsuit and the result was that they set a minimum flow that Akron has to let out of Rockwell at all times. They are probably using Ladue to maintain that minimum flow. We haven't had any significant rain in 3 weeks.


----------



## dubois

They are doing some work on the boat ramp with a pile of rocks. Hopefully it can be launchable soon.


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm waiting for the water temp to drop a little there are some big hungry girls in there that are gonna strap the feed bag on and I'm gonna work them up! I know secrets most don't it's about to be eye time


----------



## berkshirepresident

dubois said:


> They are doing some work on the boat ramp with a pile of rocks. Hopefully it can be launchable soon.


Is the ramp off E. Washington currently usable?


----------



## dubois

No yet


----------



## berkshirepresident

Thanks Dubois. Info appreciated.


----------



## BadgerYaker

set-the-drag said:


> I'm waiting for the water temp to drop a little there are some big hungry girls in there that are gonna strap the feed bag on and I'm gonna work them up! I know secrets most don't it's about to be eye time



I think I might know where you're talking about


----------



## set-the-drag

You been spying one me?? Lol


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Any updates on what the lake is lookin like? Headed to Erie next week and wanted to stop thru for a half day.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

To warm still hit it for a few hrs and nothing. Super low more than I expected


----------



## mas5588

Fished it a couple times this weekend. Fishing was OK. Lake is down between 6' and 7' based on the bridge pilings at rt 44. I've seen waterfowlers launch little boats at rt 44 ramp, but I don't honestly know how. It's a giant mud flat. Not sure on the ramp on the big part of the lake.


----------



## dubois

The main ramp is so low that even launching from the far end of now dried land is almost impossible, there is only lest than 2 feet of water to play with. The rest is just dried or wet mud. Water temp around 64 degree.


----------



## berkshirepresident

This is why I despise the way Akron treats this reservoir.
If someone can explain to me how pulling this much water out is "flood control", I'm all ears.
If that's not enough, Erie is dangerously HIGH right now.....and has been all year.
While H2O from Ladue is totally immaterial to Erie's overall water level, adding to it makes NO sense.
And if the EPA is trying to improve the Environment, I'd wager they've done more harm to the watershed around LaDue than they have gained by keeping up the Cuyahoga's flow rate.
This is simply the pet project of several people....and should be stopped immediately.....IMHO.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Sounds like Akron is as Clueless as Columbus on managing waterways. 
My daughter recently bought a house in Mantua, and as a bassfreak I have always wanted to try Ladue. Is it even possible to launch my 19' fiberglass bassboat?? 
I plan to bring waders for my son in law to launch and load. lol

Appreciate the updates fella's


----------



## set-the-drag

Nope not till the lake goes back up I can barely launch my 14' aluminum with nothing in it


----------



## johnboy111711

Akron signed an agreement years ago that they must provide X amount of water for the cuyahoga river. X amount of water has to come from someplace, ie ladue. There are minimal lakes around that are managed strictly for recreation. I you want a lake that is always fishable, check out mogadore or portage lakes!
Side note, is there anything people don't complain about?


----------



## creekcrawler

What johnboy said. Years back, during dry periods, the EPA found out Akron wasn't letting ANY WATER out of Rockwell, no flow at all. So the Cuyahoga was basically just treatment plant outflows downstream from there. Since then, there is a minimum outflow they must maintain.
When we get a dry spell like this, they dump LaDue (and East Branch Res.) into Rockwell to maintain its level.


----------



## berkshirepresident

First off, I grew up near LaDue and still try to fish it frequently....so YES...I am going to complain when there is not enough water in it.
For decades, we have been reminded that the primary purpose of LaDue is to serve as a source of water for Akron's residents and Akron's industry. It was NEVER intended to be used to meet Akron's EPA requirements on the water flow levels of the Cuyahoga. Rather than move forward with removing the two remaining dams on the Cuyahoga, Akron instead simply pulls the drain plug on LaDue and East Branch to meet it's new mandated flow levels. In doing so, the watershed near both lakes takes a heavy beating with massive water level fluctuations. So, the EPA, in trying protect the Cuyahoga River, forces Akron to damage the Ladue and East Branch watersheds. How's that for ironic? We can't launch at LaDue or East Branch this time of year b/c of....the EPA.
If you live near and like to fish near LaDue and East Branch, how can you not be upset?
This is government ineptitude at a very high level, IMHO.
BTW: this draining occurs EVERY year at nearly the same time. This is not in response to dry periods. This is politics.
Broken, ugly politics.


----------



## johnboy111711

The lowering of the water level also seems to coincide with lower fall rain levels, so who knows. Regardless, I think anyone would be hard pressed to name a local (or state, or national) reservoir that was created for recreational activity. These reservoirs allow for multiple municipalities to have clean drinking water and previously industry to thrive which brought many of our families to the area. While the EPA may not have your best interest in mind, they are responsible for hundreds of thousands of other area citizens that don't want to be flooded or suffer from a water shortage. 
I know it is easy to become narrow sighted and only have our own best interests in mind, I am guilty of this too, but it isn't just a poorly planned ill thought out decision. 
One option that the lower water ( and lessened patrol due to budget cuts) it to get out and do some shore fishing. Now is one of the prime times to do so. Also, Berlin is a great lake to fish. Or grab a buddies Kayak and get out there!


----------



## creekcrawler

berkshirepres. -
I grew up fishing LaDue. Still have the old man's lil MFG that spent 40 years on that lake.
In the old days it was never this bad. I understand your anger. There should be a better way to manage the lake, but Krakron sure seems to be uncaring or not concerned.


----------



## brad crappie

It’s crap Both branches , Ludue, Berlin , and than Milton it hurts the fisheries they don’t care! Funny how the wealthy get to keep Milton up the longest!!! It’s time some of the pa lakes to be drawn some like ours for the little muddy and the big muddy! Humans


----------



## johnboy111711

brad crappie said:


> It’s crap Both branches , Ludue, Berlin , and than Milton it hurts the fisheries they don’t care! Funny how the wealthy get to keep Milton up the longest!!! It’s time some of the pa lakes to be drawn some like ours for the little muddy and the big muddy! Humans


Brad, it can be both good and bad. Personally, I like a good early season draw down. This is good for re growing habitat such as willows and grasses. these help the young of the year fish as they are first born. down side is that the slowly maturing minnows are forced into open water. BUT, once again, these are not managed for recreation, they are managed so we can better survive, Always a give and take. 
To touch on the lakes in PA, many are drawn down much lower than ohio lakes, they just have better placed ramps.


----------



## johnboy111711

I forgot to add, Milton was originally made to supply steel mills with water in the mahoning valley. It isn't as much for flood control. There is still a mandate to release the mandatory amount of water per the contract. Because there isn't a need for the water, they just choose to let it down much later. Because of location, it also has to be reduced after Berlin (connected watersheds). This is exasperated by the fact that berlin is kept at summer pool longer. Not everyone can be happy. It is unfortunate that all the un happy ones have congregated on one website. Im seeing a lot of snowflakes so ice must be coming???


----------



## berkshirepresident

If you live in Geauga County and like to fish, your available locales greatly diminish once LaDue and East Branch get drained.
If left at full pool, East Branch has the potential to be a world class fishery, IMHO. LaDue can absorb a modest amount of draw down each Fall and still be fishable....but East Branch should be left alone. It's only 420-ish surface acres, most of which is relatively shallow. There's just not that much water there, relatively speaking.
I also find it beyond hypocritical and corrupt that the EPA forces Akron to certain standards on the Cuyahoga.....yet the "dead zone" in the river by LTV/Jones Laughlin/AM was allowed to be contaminated for decades.
To their credit, it's gotten a lot cleaner....but I don't feel it was fair to do so at the expense of East Branch and LaDue....especially with the two dams still up.


----------



## johnboy111711

Berk it will be spring before you know it and all will be right with the world again. FYI, berlin can be fun this time of year!


----------



## mas5588

Here's what I see...

This is a snip of the flow gauge on the 'hoga just north of Rockwell. With the lack of rain recently this thing should be well below 100. Somewhere around 80cfs. The fact that it's higher combined with the flat-line nature of the flow means (to me) that they're just running water through Rockwell. Whether that's to prevent an algae bloom as has been mentioned or to just keep the flow of the 'hoga downstream at or above EPA levels is moot, but that water has to come from somewhere (Ladue and EB). And until that line drops, I would expect Ladue to keep falling.


----------



## Morrow

The wars of the future will be fought over water.


----------



## mas5588

Went out yesterday morning. Weather kinda sucked, but caught a couple fish. 

Lake is down another 6"-12" since last weekend. This is the lowest I've ever seen it based on a few stumps that are typically barely out of the water in the fall. They're up on the bank now.


----------



## set-the-drag

What you catch?


----------



## snag

Drove down to the ramp to check it out before deer hunting today, yep it’s the lowest I’ve ever seen some nice humps north of 422, some I never saw before with low water. 44 is just as bad at the ramp.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquitopat

great photo shots "SNAG" ......I'm from Burton and I've never seen it that low either ....maybe someone or some group of people think it'll do something to the white perch population.


----------



## snag

I doubt the white perch will b effected, still a lot of deep water on the north side, I should go back in the canoe and mark out spots for ice fishing this year, especially where the humps are sticking out. One boat out and a few vehicles in the lot, they must b dragging boats down to the water, last week my brother saw trucks n cars on the dried out shoreline north of the ramp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Probably was me! I gad to drive out there to launch last week


----------



## creekcrawler

Dang, that is real low! Time to take a ride & make some notes.


----------



## set-the-drag

Marked a bunch of drop offs and humps while trolling last week found some great ice fishing spots


----------



## Tekneek

Lowest I've seen it too. I ride out back and check on the river almost daily and it has remained relatively stable the past few weeks (just downstream of Hiram Rapids), but Ladue just keeps dropping. Gonna take a lot of recovery rain/snowmelt to bring it back up from where it's at.


----------



## creekcrawler

Set-the-Drag - How'd you do trolling? Been trying to find time to get out there and poke around.


----------



## creekcrawler

BTW - Posted this years ago, but if you go to historicaerials.com and look at LaDue, you can go back to 1952 imagery and see it before they flooded it. In 1962 imagery you can see it is about half- full. You can also click on things (like house foundations, roadbeds and bridges) and get GPS coordinates.


----------



## set-the-drag

Nada. Water was still to warm. Might give it a shot Friday evening going to be tough to get out now with the fall brawl starting and about to be moving into my new house so I will be time strapped this fall


----------



## set-the-drag

Drove over yesterday and it looks to be another 2' lower. Won't be any water left soon


----------



## GetTheNet

Sure would be a good time to fix the ramp while there is no water in there


----------



## mosquitopat

GetTheNet said:


> Sure would be a good time to fix the ramp while there is no water in there


 ya think they might ?


----------



## set-the-drag

No they don't care about that lake Akron wouldn't invest in it


----------



## berkshirepresident

One of the many oddities about LaDue is that, in a nutshell, its ownership and control involve a number of different agencies or governments.....and no one wants to spend ANY money on it.
I'd be fine with a $50 a year license/sticker like we used to get...if they kept it full of water, improved the ramp, and cleaned the shoreline up a bit.


----------



## johnboy111711

berkshirepresident said:


> One of the many oddities about LaDue is that, in a nutshell, its ownership and control involve a number of different agencies or governments.....and no one wants to spend ANY money on it.
> I'd be fine with a $50 a year license/sticker like we used to get...if they kept it full of water, improved the ramp, and cleaned the shoreline up a bit.


Mogadore used to have these launch permits. They helped pay for patrols. However, they just didn't get that much accomplished other than patrols. AND the patrols were great, but they didn't leave much for ramp improvement or cleaning the shoreline. That has to fall of sportsmen, fortunately.


----------



## GetTheNet

berkshirepresident said:


> One of the many oddities about LaDue is that, in a nutshell, its ownership and control involve a number of different agencies or governments.....and no one wants to spend ANY money on it.
> I'd be fine with a $50 a year license/sticker like we used to get...if they kept it full of water, improved the ramp, and cleaned the shoreline up a bit.


Don't forget fix the road going down there and the parking lot


----------



## GetTheNet

mosquitopat said:


> ya think they might ?


Too late in the year for them to put in a ramp. I would be happy if they just dug it out some and made it deeper


----------



## snag

Somehow they had the funds from somewhere a year ago to make a decent concrete ramp and parking lot at mogadore. La due sure needs the same thing done. Only big difference is they lower la due but not moggie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Its a water supply 1st nothing else matters to the city that controls that no matter what we say, want or do it's a reservoir not a park lake


----------



## snag

True forgot about it being a water supply lake for Akron. If mogadore was upstream of Rockwell it would be looking the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

snag said:


> Somehow they had the funds from somewhere a year ago to make a decent concrete ramp and parking lot at mogadore. La due sure needs the same thing done. Only big difference is they lower la due but not moggie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snag, the money for the mogadore improvement came from federal funds that ODNR applied for. http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...t/construction-ramps-up-at-mogadore-reservoir
Also, Mogadore is the headwaters for the Little Cuyahoga river, which flows to akron in a way that it could not provide drinking water. It's purpose was to supply the rubber industry in akron with cooling water. It also has been lowered on occasion, especially during sever drought periods to keep the little cuyahoga flowing through akron.


----------



## berkshirepresident

johnboy111711 said:


> . It's purpose was to supply the rubber industry in akron with cooling water. It also has been lowered on occasion, especially during sever drought periods to keep the little cuyahoga flowing through akron.


Something to think about, although I wish it weren't the case: how many tires or how much rubber is still being made in Akron?
My point is that with less industry in Akron than in the 1930s through the 1980s, less H2O should be leaving Geauga County for Summit County....if the reservoirs were truly serving the purpose for which they were built....and ignoring my personal desire to turn East Branch and LaDue into Fishing Nirvana.


----------



## berkshirepresident

set-the-drag said:


> Its a water supply 1st nothing else matters to the city that controls that no matter what we say, want or do it's a reservoir not a park lake


It's one thing to supply drinking water or water for industry. It's another thing altogether to pull the bathplug out of LaDue simply b/c that's the easiest way for Akron to meet newer (some would say excessive) EPA standards on the flow of the Cuyahoga. 
If you want to take a hard line and say that LaDue and East Branch were created for Akron's drinking and industrial water needs, that's one thing. It's another thing (read: unfair) altogether to drain those two reservoirs to keep the EPA off Akron's back. That is NOT what they were designed for.
That's been my beef all along.


----------



## johnboy111711

The issue with the epa mandations and the little cuyahoga is the location of the little cuyahoga's entrance into the main river. It is located below akron. One of the EPA's biggest concerns is the Gorge dam and lake in akron. That is would be where the toxic algae blooms would grow. It is also way way lower that rockwell which is the drinking source.
Berkshire, I'm with you, it is unfair, but the contracts are still in place and I'm sure that akron would still be reluctant to give these up. There is a silver lining, akron goodyear still produces many racing tires!


----------



## set-the-drag

berkshirepresident said:


> It's one thing to supply drinking water or water for industry. It's another thing altogether to pull the bathplug out of LaDue simply b/c that's the easiest way for Akron to meet newer (some would say excessive) EPA standards on the flow of the Cuyahoga.
> If you want to take a hard line and say that LaDue and East Branch were created for Akron's drinking and industrial water needs, that's one thing. It's another thing (read: unfair) altogether to drain those two reservoirs to keep the EPA off Akron's back. That is NOT what they were designed for.
> That's been my beef all along.


The problem came about when Akron sewage system is so bad that they had 2 options. Replace it or just pump through enough water to dilute the rotten water dumping in the river.... They took the cheap options obviously. But I do believe they will be forced to correct the sewer problem in the near future and hopefully they do it soon and stop dropping the lakes so much


----------



## berkshirepresident

Hey John Boy: Have you heard anything about the Brecksville Dam recently?
Personally, whenever I drive by the old Firestone and Goodyear HQ buildings, I can't help but think (sadly) about how many jobs have been lost or moved South.


----------



## mas5588

Sort of good news. Went to ladue yesterday morning and it hadn't dropped much in two weeks since I was last there. Recent rains might have helped.

Fishing sucked


----------



## johnboy111711

berkshirepresident said:


> Hey John Boy: Have you heard anything about the Brecksville Dam recently?
> Personally, whenever I drive by the old Firestone and Goodyear HQ buildings, I can't help but think (sadly) about how many jobs have been lost or moved South.


Berk, I haven't heard anything yet or seen anything on youtube, but it will take a day or two to remove, turns out they come down much quicker than they are built! 



set-the-drag said:


> The problem came about when Akron sewage system is so bad that they had 2 options. Replace it or just pump through enough water to dilute the rotten water dumping in the river.... They took the cheap options obviously. But I do believe they will be forced to correct the sewer problem in the near future and hopefully they do it soon and stop dropping the lakes so much


Akron was required by the epa to account for all their waste water in the early 2000's. They have since installed large holding tanks to process run off rain water as needed. They have also turned strategic streets into green spaces for street run off to flow into. This has reduced the amount of sewage and now Akron is, or very close to, being in 100% compliance of EPA standards set in place prior to roll backs. Akron, like all other cities has until 2028 to be in full compliance, but has completed 65% of projects that will reduce sewage and has greatly reduced the major dumps (pun intended) into the cuyahoga river in 2019. Even with this progress, there still are epa regulations in place to reduced algae blooms in rockewell, many many miles above akron. 

Here are some fun reads!

https://www.akronohio.gov/cms/sewer/wrf_treatprocess/index.html

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/city...wer-system-resolve-clean-water-act-violations

https://www.wksu.org/post/akron-cel...eted-ahead-schedule-and-under-budget#stream/0

https://www.wksu.org/post/akron-awaits-approval-sewer-project-changes-designed-save-money#stream/0

https://thedevilstrip.com/akron-sewer-project-water-bills/


----------



## creekcrawler

Someone had posted that they had talked to the CVNRA and the dam isg boing down in the next few weeks.


----------



## vanhln

Hey guys, Was down by the lake a couple of days ago and the La Due is still way way down. Will we be able to ice fish? LOL.

Wondering if you all can remember it being this low this late...


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm going to try


----------

